# New Bill Kelliher ESP/LTD



## crystallake (Jun 9, 2016)

BillKelliher - BillKelliher - The ESP Guitar Company


----------



## Randy (Jun 9, 2016)

Maybe it's the lighting but the center of that burst looks spinach diarrhea green.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 9, 2016)

That is ugly as hell, makes me wish I had grabbed one of the last batch of Gibsons...


----------



## Smoked Porter (Jun 9, 2016)

I was a lot more excited until I actually saw it. I'd rather just grab one of the standard goldburst or silverburst EC-1000s used. It's not even that bad, but given his awesome taste in guitars, I expected more.

Edit: it looks a little better in the picture of him holding it, in the OP link. Still stand by my original statement though.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jun 9, 2016)

I actually like the way this looks. It's got a unique look. I'm glad he didn't just rehash a sig model with a finish that another company already made in the past. I didn't realize he switched companies. Does anyone know why he made the change?

EDIT: Not sure I've ever seen an ESP/LTD with body and headstock binding, but no neck binding. Interesting combo.


----------



## bnzboy (Jun 9, 2016)

Looks killer to me. Not that I would purchase it but I like that green color.


----------



## TheUnvanquished (Jun 9, 2016)

I, for one, like it.


----------



## Hachetjoel (Jun 9, 2016)

it looks like they tried WAAAAY too hard to get that slight greening that old silverbursts get


----------



## technomancer (Jun 9, 2016)

technomancer said:


> That is ugly as hell, makes me wish I had grabbed one of the last batch of Gibsons...



I should probably qualify and add that I've never liked that shape or those inlays


----------



## fps (Jun 9, 2016)

Given how cool his Gibsons were, this is... just another Eclipse? I like the colour, but it's not a standout.
Perhaps Brent's difficulties with Gibson had something to do with the move, he says, with no evidence, to stir the pot.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 9, 2016)

Hachetjoel said:


> it looks like they tried WAAAAY too hard to get that slight greening that old silverbursts get



My impression as well. Why did they make it so dark? Would have been cool if it was a LOT lighter and had neck binding. Seems like this was a really rushed job.


----------



## MFB (Jun 9, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> My impression as well. Why did they make it so dark? Would have been cool if it was a LOT lighter and had neck binding. Seems like this was a really rushed job.



They say in the article it's actually a Military Green, so it doesn't sound like they were intending for people to think it was supposed to be a faded Silverburst green.

Personally, I'm baffled as to how this is a BK model since both his Gibsons seem FAR more traditional in terms of aesthetics; whereas this is more modern than either of those. I was hoping for something more in line with his Gibsons but apparently not.


----------



## xzacx (Jun 9, 2016)

I actually really like the finish. I think yellowed silverburst is kinda gross looking, so I much prefer this.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Jun 9, 2016)

I rather like it. Looks really cool. Too bad I won't be buying one anyway, so my opinion is irrelevant. lol


----------



## neurosis (Jun 9, 2016)

MFB said:


> They say in the article it's actually a Military Green, so it doesn't sound like they were intending for people to think it was supposed to be a faded Silverburst green.
> 
> Personally, I'm baffled as to how this is a BK model since both his Gibsons seem FAR more traditional in terms of aesthetics; whereas this is more modern than either of those. I was hoping for something more in line with his Gibsons but apparently not.



Well, they say it´s a full thickness and emphasize it has no belly cut. So it is actually an eclipse, but closer in shape to a Les Paul. I guess in their eyes that´s still traditional. 

I am really surprised with this announcement. i had no clue and to me in a way he was synonymous with Gibson guitars. I wonder what made him switch and if it is going to be a thing like Metallica. Where they have the endorsement but have been seen playing the Gibsons regardless. 

My initial impression is I don´t like it. But I think it´s mostly the color. otherwise it´ll probably be a solid guitar.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jun 9, 2016)

I actually like it!! I will.buy it.. but when's the explorer going to happen with esp


----------



## IB-studjent- (Jun 9, 2016)

technomancer said:


> I should probably qualify and add that I've never liked that shape or those inlays



basically the japanese way of answering the gibson lawsuit..ok we change block inlay to flag, and make the headstock and horn look like they've melted


----------



## Rawkmann (Jun 9, 2016)

I like it actually. It's understated, but I dig the looks and simplicity of it. Big thumbs up for going with the matte finish as well.


----------



## skattabrain (Jun 9, 2016)

I'd guess from a monetary point of view, he'll sell 10 of these for every 1 Gibson purely based on price. Alex Skolnick did the same thing... I think it boils down to not every Mastodon fan can afford a sig Gibson.

Not sure how Brent's Epiphone V is selling, but I'd guess for every 1 $3000 Gibson sold, at least 10 $1000 Ephiphones get sold.

Still shocked though, I can't seem to see Bill not playing either a classic or a very high end ____. Not that my opinion matters, but I think it looks pretty terrible and no where near in the ballpark of his other 2 sigs. Does this mean he's not endorsed by Gibson anymore??


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 9, 2016)

^I don't think the Skolnick thing would be a fair comparison, since not everyone knows about Heritage, and almost every guitar player knows about ESP. 

Also, if you read the press release, it says an ESP model will be available. He most likely owns an ESP prototype and will probably use an LTD for alt tunings or a backup.


----------



## Zado (Jun 9, 2016)

I was gonna say "damn, that's quite cool", then I saw his Gibson sig I didn't now about and... errr no thanks


----------



## CaptainD00M (Jun 9, 2016)

After the Halcyon and to a lesser extent for me the Golden Axe, that thing is gross. Not because its an eclipse, they can look dam good, but the inlays and the finish. Its too weird, and its not 'vintage modern' styled enough.

It looks kinda 'nu-metal' in a way. At least thats the only way I can describe it.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jun 9, 2016)

huh, did not expect this. Looks kinda boring to me though.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jun 9, 2016)

On the mastodon fb it said



> there is also a body style Bill designed coming out as well



so will he get that sig eclipse and a self designed sig?


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 9, 2016)

skattabrain said:


> I'd guess from a monetary point of view, he'll sell 10 of these for every 1 Gibson purely based on price. Alex Skolnick did the same thing... I think it boils down to not every Mastodon fan can afford a sig Gibson.
> 
> Not sure how Brent's Epiphone V is selling, but I'd guess for every 1 $3000 Gibson sold, at least 10 $1000 Ephiphones get sold.



The golden axe wasn't particularly expensive and was even quite cheap by Gibson standards for a very nice burst finish with body and neck binding, matching headstock, and Lace pickups with a special golden cover that was unavailable from Lace at that time. I paid 1375&#8364; for it in 2013. It was like 150 more than a standard 76.

Didn't really see that one coming, guy got 2 sigs from Gibson in 3 years and then leaves.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 9, 2016)

Damn, I really hate matte finishes with solid colours. So cheap and nasty looking... no matter how nice and expensive the guitar is, it just looks so... 13 year-old Guitar Center. And when it gets shiny and fingerprint-y... ugh. Nothing tackier.

Rest of it looks cool though. Here's hoping there might be some more finishes (gloss pls)


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 9, 2016)

DNW


----------



## technomancer (Jun 9, 2016)

Mprinsje said:


> On the mastodon fb it said
> 
> 
> 
> so will he get that sig eclipse and a self designed sig?



Interesting, would guess the one he designed will be the ESP version. I'd also guess that that one will be a custom shop special order only guitar and not cheap


----------



## jwade (Jun 9, 2016)

Really don't dig the paint job at all. Looks like a lawn fertilizer logo. 






Also, the flags are hideous. I really wish I'd bought the Gooden Axe from him last year when he was selling it. Guh.


----------



## feraledge (Jun 9, 2016)

This is another big roster score for ESP. Really looking forward to the actual ESP Sig. But he's definitely done more to make the Eclipse unique in terms of specs. I think the Green burst is a good idea, but this is one of the weakest fades I've seen from ESP. I could be more impressed, but as it's another TOM/24.75" EC, I'll try it out, but wouldn't buy it. 
Even if he put out another sig with Gibson the Golden Axe would be hard to top though. He might have set the bar too high.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Jun 9, 2016)

His other signatures were so cool, I was SO underwhelmed by this lol


----------



## MickD7 (Jun 9, 2016)

I missed out on the Gibson model's. I'll probably be keen to try one of these out

That being said it's interesting that after two production models Bill has made the jump from Gibson to ESP. Personally it always annoyed me that models like Bill's,Dave Grohls became such a limited run when you could get a Lizzy Hale model at the blink of an eye.. And Brent didn't get a US production line. I'm still putting money on Brent making the shift to PRS. Just my two cents


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm doubting it'll happen, unless Epiphone ....s him over. He seems really happy with Epiphone.


----------



## Blitzie (Jun 10, 2016)

I love it. 

That's what those metal flake Gibson silverbursts will look in 50 years.


----------



## madrigal77 (Jun 10, 2016)

I actually dig the .... out of that. Odd that it's Ltd though.


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 10, 2016)

thats an awful "burst" if you can call it like that. Maybe the idea was good on paper but the result is ugly looking colors for my taste


----------



## Lasik124 (Jun 10, 2016)

I dig it


----------



## manu80 (Jun 10, 2016)

Well a bit disappointed. His gibsons were tasty but this looks a bit....dull.Het had nice taste too in his previous Sig but the recent ones ain't that classy either...
Still It's a good move for him, his models will be available more easily then the gibson and more affordable...
Who's next? FFDP Hook's at ESP ?


----------



## Edika (Jun 10, 2016)

So does this mean he will be selling the rest of his Halcyon Gibson's (if he hasn't already) like he did with his Golden Axe's when the Halcyons were out in the (not) low low prices with added Mastodon sweat mojo? 

The guitar it self is nice but I'd prefer a regular eclipse not to pay the unnecessary upcharge for basically an Eclipse guitar.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Jun 10, 2016)

manu80 said:


> Who's next? FFDP Hook's at ESP ?



Zoltan Bathory with his 13 gauge strings that are impossible for mere mortals to play unless you do MMA and are an all around macho-roid monster.


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 10, 2016)

MickD7 said:


> I missed out on the Gibson model's. I'll probably be keen to try one of these out
> 
> That being said it's interesting that after two production models Bill has made the jump from Gibson to ESP. Personally it always annoyed me that models like Bill's,Dave Grohls became such a limited run when you could get a Lizzy Hale model at the blink of an eye.. And Brent didn't get a US production line. I'm still putting money on Brent making the shift to PRS. Just my two cents



The Lzzy Hale model was limited, too, you just happened to see them while they were for sale.  I don't think you'd find a new one anyplace now. I skipped the Halcyon because LPs aren't my thing and the price point wasn't good. (which, usually, is the case of most standard and above LPs, tbh)


----------



## MickD7 (Jun 10, 2016)

Andromalia said:


> The Lzzy Hale model was limited, too, you just happened to see them while they were for sale.  I don't think you'd find a new one anyplace now. I skipped the Halcyon because LPs aren't my thing and the price point wasn't good. (which, usually, is the case of most standard and above LPs, tbh)



True, I guess it's just a harder find for these limited run models Australia likes to wait a while for a lot of things.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Jun 10, 2016)

MickD7 said:


> True, I guess it's just a harder find for these limited run models Australia likes to wait a while for a lot of things.



I think a lot of us outside of The States missed the the chance due only to the fact that they either were snapped up stateside before they made it too the boat, or that very few made their way to any of our shores and were naturally snapped up quickly.

I for one was hoping in some years to pick up one of the bay, but I guess they are now less likely to be on there. Like Andromalia said, the new price (and even 2nd hand prices of a lot) of LP models Std and above are pretty prohibitive - but luckily the Classics and Traditional's are fine guitars.

I think from an economic perspective this is probably better for Bill and ESP which is cool, from my perspective as a consumer in theory it should also be better due to it being more cost effective for me to buy an ESP or LTD vs Gibson. But the reality is the aesthetics of the Halcyon were a big draw card for it for me vs another Les Paul, a type of guitar I happen to like anyway.

Thankfully there are other ways of getting guitars that are for all intents and purposes Les Pauls, but without the price tag.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jun 10, 2016)

I like it.


----------



## Dekay82 (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm kinda of blown away, not by the guitar, but how this seems to come out of left field. He seemed to have a good relationship with Gibson. Maybe they were pissed he keeps selling the on the bay. In a perfect world, he'd get ESP to start sending "proper" explorer models to the States again.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 10, 2016)

Judging by comments he made when he sold one of his touring LPs recently he was a bit pissed with the last signature LP run. Apparently Gibson chambered them and they weren't supposed to be chambered. He had the custom shop make him 3 non-chambered guitars to tour with.

EDIT: must have been longer ago than I thought since ebay doesn't have it saved. I just remember looking at the auction.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jun 10, 2016)

technomancer said:


> Judging by comments he made when he sold one of his touring LPs recently he was a bit pissed with the last signature LP run. Apparently Gibson chambered them and they weren't supposed to be chambered. He had the custom shop make him 3 non-chambered guitars to tour with.
> 
> EDIT: must have been longer ago than I thought since ebay doesn't have it saved. I just remember looking at the auction.



they did? that's a pretty dick move by gibson.


----------



## feraledge (Jun 10, 2016)

Mprinsje said:


> they did? that's a pretty dick move by gibson.



I think Gibson is Algonquin for "dick moves". Fact.


----------



## feraledge (Jun 10, 2016)

Dekay82 said:


> In a perfect world, he'd get ESP to start sending "proper" explorer models to the States again.



Maybe their space prog powers will open up a wormhole where Bill can rip up some patent filings. Make the world a better place for explorers.


----------



## Dekay82 (Jun 10, 2016)

I dunno, man, I'm disappointed and even a smidge butthurt. I always saw a connection between Mastodon being this super riff beast of a band and Bill being endorsed by the company that defined big, heavy American guitars. Heavy riffs, heavy 'Murrican wood.

I'm not angry, just weirded out a touch. Whatever. I love ESP guitars and I hope it works out for him and I can't wait to see what's next. That's probably the longest internet "rant" I've ever written.


----------



## WolleK (Jun 10, 2016)

So ESP runs out of red EMG pickups?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jun 10, 2016)

feraledge said:


> Maybe their space prog powers will open up a wormhole where Bill can rip up some patent filings. Make the world a better place for explorers.



So much yes to this!!!!


----------



## BoneClaws (Jun 10, 2016)

For specs, I'd give it a 10/10. This is exactly what I'd want to see in a BK sig. I'd have been offended if he had gone to 25.5" scale or 24 frets or a skinny body or (perish forbid) EMG pickups. Of the available LTD sig guitars, this one is probably the most Gibson-like, in terms of build, cut and materials.

For the finish, I'd give it an 8/10. The color isn't as bad as people make it out to be. I actually LIKE deep green guitars. I agree that the satin texture is a bit Schecter-y but that's the only real downside.

On "Need for existing" I'd give it a ??/10. There's nothing about this guitar I absolutely hate but I can't figure out WHY it's there. I still want to try it but it's not the same kind of excitement I had for his REAL sigs.



skattabrain said:


> I'd guess from a monetary point of view, he'll sell 10 of these for every 1 Gibson purely based on price. Alex Skolnick did the same thing... I think it boils down to not every Mastodon fan can afford a sig Gibson.
> 
> Not sure how Brent's Epiphone V is selling, but I'd guess for every 1 $3000 Gibson sold, at least 10 $1000 Ephiphones get sold.


This is exactly the reason why I wanted an Epi Golden Axe Explorer so damn much. If it makes financial sense to release a Silverburst Thunderhorse with more affordable Epi branding (awesome guitar, btw) then WHY couldn't I get a Golden Axe for less than $1,000?? 



skattabrain said:


> Still shocked though, I can't seem to see Bill not playing either a classic or a very high end ____. Not that my opinion matters, but I think it looks pretty terrible and no where near in the ballpark of his other 2 sigs. Does this mean he's not endorsed by Gibson anymore??


I don't know what his relationship with Gibson is but, if I had to speculate, I think A LOT of endorsements and signature deals just happen because the artist makes friends with the people at a certain company. If there are a half dozen brands that can build to a similar standard and give you whatever specs you want and offer similar terms for support and/or payment, you just choose whoever is the coolest to hang out with. That may sound crazy but chemistry matters in EVERY kind of relationship. Just look at the "Bill Hinds vs. Gibson" thread... his sig isn't Gibson branded because he didn't get along with those guys but he DID get along with Epiphone. Come to think of it, that's probably also the answer to my own question about why no Epi Golden Axe...



Dekay82 said:


> I'm kinda of blown away, not by the guitar, but how this seems to come out of left field. He seemed to have a good relationship with Gibson. Maybe they were pissed he keeps selling the on the bay. In a perfect world, he'd get ESP to start sending "proper" explorer models to the States again.








From your mouth to God's ears!


Dekay82 said:


> I dunno, man, I'm disappointed and even a smidge butthurt. I always saw a connection between Mastodon being this super riff beast of a band and Bill being endorsed by the company that defined big, heavy American guitars. Heavy riffs, heavy 'Murrican wood.
> 
> I'm not angry, just weirded out a touch. Whatever. I love ESP guitars and I hope it works out for him and I can't wait to see what's next. That's probably the longest internet "rant" I've ever written.


Yeah, I kind of feel the same way. When I think of big, beefy, man's man music, Gibson is the only image that pops into my head. But ESP has been a viable alternative ever since Metallica started using their stuff back in the day. The important thing is that Mastodon never uses Ibanez guitars with credit card thin bodies or double locking trems or active pickups. The guitars must be at least as heavy and thick as the band's namesake, with technology as old as the Ice Age itself.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jun 11, 2016)

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/LBK600MGSBS?adpos=1o1&creative=105593157841&device=m&matchtype=&network=g&gclid=CK-C9trPoM0CFQ-raQodNFsOlw

Available for pre-order all ready


----------



## Bdtunn (Jun 11, 2016)

Huh 25.5" scale


----------



## BoneClaws (Jun 11, 2016)

Bdtunn said:


> Huh 25.5" scale


That's what Sweetwater says. But the press release from a day or two ago from ESP says 24.75"

Hmmm....

If I had to guess, I'd just assume Sweetwater made an error when creating the new product page.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Jun 11, 2016)

BoneClaws said:


> That's what Sweetwater says. But the press release from a day or two ago from ESP says 24.75"
> 
> Hmmm....
> 
> If I had to guess, I'd just assume Sweetwater made an error when creating the new product page.



Wouldn't be the first time. It's usually best to trust the manufacturer. Occasionally the retailers muff up the specs.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jun 11, 2016)

Yeah ESP says 24.75", i figured sweetwater just messed up


----------



## RaulThrashMetal (Jun 12, 2016)

Really? all his previous sigs were some of the most hot looking guitars ever. Never been a fan of barf green.


----------



## 7JxN7 (Jun 12, 2016)

I like the concept of the traditional/old school type burst (tear drop shape) with a slightly more modern colour scheme. With a slight tweak of the green (which could purely be lighting in the pics) it could be improved. My only real issue is with those inlays....... more tasteful fret markers would be a huge improvement.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Jun 12, 2016)

I'll just wait until they appear on the used market for half of what it's listed as


----------



## BoneClaws (Jun 12, 2016)

I think people who think this color looks like "diarrhea" or "barf" need to seek medical attention immediately.

I think it looks like greyish sort of green, kind of like the color of money. It's a cool color for a guitar, definitely outside the norm. In fact, my eyes are this color, I should be offended by these insults!

There's no arguing, however, that that jet black ebony fretboard is beautiful. Gotta love a nice feature like that on a production import.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jun 13, 2016)

I already put my preorder in, i love it and i love bill as a player and his choice of gear!


----------



## CaptainD00M (Jun 13, 2016)

BoneClaws said:


> I think people who think this color looks like "diarrhea" or "barf" need to seek medical attention immediately.



I think you're going a bit far here.


----------



## AdenM (Jun 13, 2016)

I love Mastodon and I love ESP but ...., I'd rather see them attempt to recreate the Halcyon or Golden Axe than this. Finish is meh AF, sure it plays great though. If Bill likes it and ESP thinks it'll sell thats all that matters right?


----------



## Blytheryn (Jun 13, 2016)

I actually think it looks dope as hell. I don't know about you guys, but the green looks more dark and militaryish than puke green. Love that it's a satin and full thickness. Now, probably not going to be my first pick for a new ESP, but it's still sexy. Anyone seen any pictures of the ESP version?


----------



## rewihendrix (Jun 13, 2016)

Could be nice with chrome hardware and pickups. Tune-o-matic style bridge in black looks cheap and plasticky to me. Looks like a $300 guitar.

I'm sure the specs will make it a great player's guitar.


----------



## Dekay82 (Jun 13, 2016)

To be fair, it does look breddy gud. The green is tight, I always welcome an ebony fretboard, I have Brent Hinds Lace in my explorer I LOVE, so the BK's can't be too far off. Not thrilled about the flag inlays, but whatever.

I might pick one up when they hit Will Adler or Alex Skolnick LTD prices in the used market.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 13, 2016)

BoneClaws said:


> In fact, my eyes are this color, I should be offended by these insults!.



Sorry you were born with odd-colored eyes.


----------



## Big_taco (Jun 17, 2016)

I like it and it seems fitting. Interested to see the body design for the other one though, probably an explorer variant of some sort. There's a gear run down video where he had a Snakebyte that hetfield gave him. That was well before this stuff was announced.


----------



## noise in my mind (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm not the biggest fan of ltd eclipses. This one is helping. MEH.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 23, 2016)

Looks much better in person. Actually kinda want it now.


----------



## Womb raider (Jun 23, 2016)

The color is actually pretty nice, the inlays are what kills it for me. I wish they did something a little more innovative than the old flag inlays.


----------



## MatthewK (Jun 24, 2016)

Is it satin? Looks Like it. I'm a big fan of satin guitars. Otherwise, it is at best boring.


----------



## kevdes93 (Jun 25, 2016)

It has more of an aged silverburst look in that picture, the original ads made it look a bit too green


----------



## BoneClaws (Jun 25, 2016)

Even better than expected! I can't wait to try it. I feel like if I were getting a new ESP this year, this would be the one.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jun 28, 2016)

That pic makes it look much better than the first pics that came out. She's thick af too! Just how I like 'em!


----------



## Blytheryn (Jun 28, 2016)

I really dig it.


----------



## manu80 (Jun 28, 2016)

Can't believe he didn't go for a more customized model . The inlays are just like regular eclipse..


----------



## Blytheryn (Jun 28, 2016)

manu80 said:


> Can't believe he didn't go for a more customized model . The inlays are just like regular eclipse..



How much different can you make the inlays on an Eclipse anyways? Unless it was totally blank I wouldn't want anything else on it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 28, 2016)

Blytheryn said:


> How much different can you make the inlays on an Eclipse anyways? Unless it was totally blank I wouldn't want anything else on it.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jun 28, 2016)

Inlays on the holt are perfect imho!


----------



## Thorerges (Jun 28, 2016)

skattabrain said:


> I'd guess from a monetary point of view, he'll sell 10 of these for every 1 Gibson purely based on price....I think it boils down to not every Mastodon fan can afford a sig Gibson.



Only people aged 40+ can afford Gibson prices. Most being engineers, programmers, lawyers, doctors or various other high earning positions - and they're definitely not metal fans (at least not yet).


----------



## Thorerges (Jun 28, 2016)

I would personally never buy a Kelliher sig, but the Gibsons looked really classy. This kind of looks dull. 

Still, good move for him. I guess it is kind of hard to really work with Gibson huh? What a score for ESP.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jun 28, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Now that you think of it...


----------



## Dekay82 (Jun 28, 2016)

It looks better on ESP's instagram.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BHDJTBohQB4/?hl=en


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 29, 2016)

Thorerges said:


> Only people aged 40+ can afford Gibson prices. Most being engineers, programmers, lawyers, doctors or various other high earning positions - and they're definitely not metal fans (at least not yet).



The explorer was very affordable and a true bargain.


----------



## fps (Jun 29, 2016)

Womb raider said:


> The color is actually pretty nice, the inlays are what kills it for me. I wish they did something a little more innovative than the old flag inlays.



I've never really dug the flag inlays, and am not sure what they're meant to represent.


----------



## manu80 (Jun 29, 2016)

Just a reminder of the headstock shape.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jun 29, 2016)

manu80 said:


> Can't believe he didn't go for a more customized model . The inlays are just like regular eclipse..



Considering he has another model coming, I'm sure that second one will be decked out.



Dekay82 said:


> It looks better on ESP's instagram.
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BHDJTBohQB4/?hl=en



The more pics I see of the actual guitar, the more I like it. I think he did a nice job with the specs tbh.

I'm also pretty stoked that the fretboard has all flag inlays. Meaning the model name and number aren't on the 12th fret like they tend to do with so many LTDs. Looks classier that way IMO.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jun 29, 2016)

Dawn of the Shred said:


> Inlays on the holt are perfect imho!





This.


The best eclipse inlays


----------



## JD27 (Jun 29, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> This.
> 
> 
> The best eclipse inlays



I do like those inlays a lot... the guitar not so much.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jun 29, 2016)

Also this^


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jun 29, 2016)

^ yeah definitely not a fan of the guitar, but a big fan of the inlays. The should make the the standard inlays for the eclipse models.


----------



## Carvinkook (Jun 29, 2016)

Not Bad.. ive seen a hell of alot of worse sigs to be sure.


----------



## Daedalusdied (Sep 9, 2016)

I actually caved and pre-ordered one. They came out a month early to my delight. 

This is my first LP shaped guitar so the scale felt way different than the usual Jackson that I play.

it plays damn good. I liked all the specs right out the gate. the only thing I was a bit disappointed over was the inlays. It would have been a perfect opportunity to add some of those Mastodon logos. Other than that, its a sharp guitar.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Sep 9, 2016)

That Kelliher sig is awesome, love the color. They even got the black hardware going on.

I used to really dislike LP's, but realized it wasn't the shape, but the traditional burst finishes and chrome hardwarebarf that put me off. Same with Tele's. I can definitely thank SSO for this.


----------



## feraledge (Sep 9, 2016)

Daedalusdied said:


> It would have been a perfect opportunity to add some of those Mastodon logos.



I think it's really awesome when people spec out their sigs in a way that is personally linked to them without going overboard on branding. Kudos to Kelliher for keeping it tidy.


----------



## StrmRidr (Sep 9, 2016)

feraledge said:


> I think it's really awesome when people spec out their sigs in a way that is personally linked to them without going overboard on branding. Kudos to Kelliher for keeping it tidy.



+1 to this. I will never own a signature guitar with a huge band logo on the fretboard.


----------



## Glades (Sep 11, 2016)

I had the chance to try out a BK-600 today at a friendly music store.

First, let me say I'm a big Mastodon and Bill Kelliher fan. I have been listening to their stuff for more than 10 years, so when I heard Bill was coming out with his own ESP, I got excited. I figured his signature guitar would be an ESP reincarnation of his classic LP Customs, but somewhat affordable. I figured his guitar would be LP shaped, heavy, silverburst, classic binding, rectangularish inlay and 22 frets. So when the specs came out I was disappointed. I don't understand why he decided to deviate from his guitars he is so identified with and go with something so drastically different. 

What I liked about it:
-The weight. It's heavy and it's awesome. Not quite as much as early 80's custom but it's nice. It won't break your back but it will let you know it's there.
- The neck. It's not thin and it's not thick. It's right down the middle and very comfy.
- The fretboard. I felt like this guitar had the best fretwork of any LTD I had ever played. It was set up so smoothly and played great.

What I didn't like about it:
- No binding on the neck. 
-The inlay was meh. I am not a fan of the squiggly inlay. I was hoping for an inlay more similar to alex skolnick's or gary holt's signature guitars. Not a deal breaker but I was hoping for something a bit different than the standard ESP inlay.
- The finish. This was the absolute deal breaker for me and the reason I didn't buy it. This guitar is not satin, it's MATTE, like really really matte. The finish is the flattest finish I've ever seen on an instrument. It was so dull that the black and green in the guitar looked "frosted". So the black in the guitar is not pure black, but slightly washed out by the matte finish. I didn't like how it felt and it was an absolute fingerprint monster.


Overall it's a good instrument if you dig the finish. The Dissonant Aggressors sound great although I would probably switch em out. But the finish I just can't get down with it.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Sep 11, 2016)

CaptainD00M said:


> Zoltan Bathory with his 13 gauge strings that are impossible for mere mortals to play unless you do MMA and are an all around macho-roid monster.



Dont try to play my 17's xD


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Sep 13, 2016)

^a finish like that would gloss out from hand and arm friction faster.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Sep 13, 2016)

The prototype guitar Bill designed is up on his Instagram. No idea how to get it to show up here but I'll post the URL at least

https://www.instagram.com/p/BKUUALXARf9/


----------



## Glades (Sep 14, 2016)

ImNotAhab said:


> The prototype guitar Bill designed is up on his Instagram. No idea how to get it to show up here but I'll post the URL at least
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BKUUALXARf9/



Nope nope nope ..... 

That's the inlay that should have gone on the BK-600


----------



## feraledge (Sep 14, 2016)

ImNotAhab said:


> The prototype guitar Bill designed is up on his Instagram. No idea how to get it to show up here but I'll post the URL at least
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BKUUALXARf9/



It's like the Growler and Dominion had an abortion. 

Golden Axe is shedding a tear right now.


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 14, 2016)

Ew. I won't trade my golden axe for...er..... _that_.


----------



## JD27 (Sep 14, 2016)

Sort of looks like an upside down RD. I was hoping for something more like that, just not that.


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 14, 2016)

It's a lefty RD with innovative controls placement.


----------



## Tisca (Sep 14, 2016)

ImNotAhab said:


> The prototype guitar Bill designed is up on his Instagram. No idea how to get it to show up here but I'll post the URL at least
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BKUUALXARf9/



Someone left it in the oven too long.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 14, 2016)

ImNotAhab said:


> The prototype guitar Bill designed is up on his Instagram. No idea how to get it to show up here but I'll post the URL at least
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BKUUALXARf9/



I like it


----------



## technomancer (Sep 14, 2016)

Not in love with it but not hating it as much as some seem to be


----------



## manu80 (Sep 14, 2016)

Mmmm finally the axxxion was nice


----------



## drmosh (Sep 14, 2016)

Thorerges said:


> Only people aged 40+ can afford Gibson prices. Most being engineers, programmers, lawyers, doctors or various other high earning positions - and they're definitely not metal fans (at least not yet).



So people that are around 40 now couldn't have possibly been metal fans when they were young?
You know, bands like Metallica, Iron Maiden, Anthrax, Sepultura in their prime?


----------



## Bdtunn (Sep 14, 2016)

Kind of a cool design, but the back on it is huge for my taste.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Sep 14, 2016)

manu80 said:


> Mmmm finally the axxxion was nice


You mean that horrible ....up Dave Mustaine released while with ESP?


----------



## stevexc (Sep 14, 2016)

cwhitey2 said:


> I like it



I'm with you, I really dig it.


----------



## oracles (Sep 14, 2016)

feraledge said:


> It's like the Growler and Dominion had an abortion.



I don't think this could be any more accurate.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 14, 2016)

JD27 said:


> Sort of looks like an upside down RD. I was hoping for something more like that, just not that.



I agree 100% with this!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 14, 2016)

Similar to Gibson's Non-reverse Firebird, or a backwards RD. Meh. I don't love it or hate it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 14, 2016)

Body and headstock look like .....

Neck is what they should have used on the Eclipse. 

Back looks like a reverse RD, front looks like a non-reverse Firebird, and it looks like both gained 20 pounds.


----------



## Glades (Sep 14, 2016)

I love the Dominion, Jaguar, Tele and RD bodystyles. This i don't like.

From the looks of it it's designed to play sitting on the right leg. I would venture to say it will be really uncomfortable to play sitting on the left leg, just from the looks of it. The fretboard would be far too much to the left.


----------



## Mprinsje (Sep 14, 2016)

I could see this shape work the other way round.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 14, 2016)

Mprinsje said:


> I could see this shape work the other way round.



That, or he could have just had an ESP Phoenix signature moderl.


----------



## gunch (Sep 14, 2016)

would look nicer with more offset but it's not horrible as is


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Sep 15, 2016)

ImNotAhab said:


> The prototype guitar Bill designed is up on his Instagram. No idea how to get it to show up here but I'll post the URL at least
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BKUUALXARf9/



Fender Jazzmaster failed clone?


----------



## wiretap (Sep 15, 2016)

I dig the new one, other than the finish. I've kinda started digging on-reverse firebirds as of recently, and it also is similar to the PureSalem Cardinal as far as controls and such. I also like that it doesn't have a belly cut on the back and looks to be pretty thick, I have different angle photos of it than the one he posted on IG but not sure I can post them but yeah, it's a thick body with no cutaways so very different from a firebird in that aspect which I like.


----------



## Dekay82 (Sep 15, 2016)

That new sig looks like a jazzmaster hate f*^%ed a firebird and... I dont hate it. The neck is particularly sexy. Oh lord, does that headstock say LTD? Interesting...


----------



## purpledc (Sep 16, 2016)

Soo..... If I take any well known guitar shape, reverse it and paint it puke green I can say I designed it? Cool. I did not know that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 17, 2016)

purpledc said:


> Soo..... If I take any well known guitar shape, reverse it...



Actually, you're not reversing it. You're fixing it. 

This is how the Firebird originally looked.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Sep 17, 2016)

I would hate it less with some black hardware, but still not less enough to buy one. Give me the first one instead any day!


----------



## Fathand (Sep 19, 2016)

I can't really figure this out, or wait - can I...

Bill: "Gibson, can I do a version of a non-reverse Firebird for my next sig?"
Gibson: "Well, Bill, it's not a guitar some famous guy played on a single gig in the 70s which we're copying and slapping a 7000$ price tag so no. Who do you think you are?"
Bill: "Weeelll I've played Gibson for a..."
ESP: "Psst, we'll do it. Want it for Monday?"
Bill: "Sweet."

..hey Gibson - Billy Gibbons etc. aren't living forever, you know. 

EDIT: On topic - I like it, matte black is just meh, sunburst on that = win.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Sep 19, 2016)

Fvck man, that own design from Bill is absolutely amazing! I want it so badly. I would like to see it with either chrome or black hardware.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## feraledge (Sep 22, 2016)

Wow, really is like the original Firebird.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 22, 2016)

Yeah that picture makes it look MUCH better. Looks in line with the Gibson here.


----------



## beerandbeards (Nov 29, 2016)

I just put the BK600 on layaway until payday. I liked the guitar a lot. It's HEAVY. Neck is a bit thicker than the other eclipses I've played but not uncomfortable. Feels and played like a solid instrument


----------



## bloodjunkie (Nov 29, 2016)

I thought the Dominion(I have one) was the Gumbyest guitar around but this one takes it I think.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Nov 30, 2016)

i like. would consider buying


----------



## AdenM (Dec 1, 2016)

I think it's beautiful, perfect mix of class and heavy. Need one


----------



## Lionel Hutz (Dec 4, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Actually, you're not reversing it. You're fixing it.
> 
> This is how the Firebird originally looked.



Actually, the "reverse" body firebird preceded the "non-reverse" model that you posted.


----------

